# Ads After First Post



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Have to say I hate these new ads after the first post of a thread.

I know the forum needs the income, but this is a pain. :x


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2010)

:?:

think they're only visible if you're not logged in.....


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

manphibian said:


> only visible if you're not logged in.....


Yes :wink:


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Great! Didn't notice that my computer house keeping over the weekend had logged me out.

Thanks guys.


----------

